Ask HN: Recommendations for a great introductory text on Abstract Algebra? - teapot01
======
lockjawh
Dummitt and Foote suggested above is a great text on the subject and probably
the best when it comes to a complete treatment of the theory.

The only complaint one could make is that it's written for mathematicians.

A more appropriate book for "lower level" students (in terms of mathematical
maturity) would be John B. Fraleigh's "A First Course In Abstract Algebra".

------
pizza
Dummitt and Foote

